# Jeremy Brett as Sherlock Holmes



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Greetings! This nifty 1/8 scale kit of Jeremy Brett as Sherlock Holmes was sculpted by Joe Simon and produced by Headless Hearseman & Supporting Castings.Questions and comments welcomed.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

By the lord Harry, that's not too bad! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rob P. (Jan 26, 2004)

Excellent work! The clothing looks fantastic, how did you get that fabric look?

Rob


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Thanks Mark and Rob! The clothing is charcoal drybrushed over black. If you're seeing any texture it may be a bit of photo graininess, my camera is wearing out.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Excellent! It is a real good likeness of his as Holmes and the clothes do look realistic. Brett was and still is the BEST Sherlock Holmes.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Thanks Lloyd! I really like the portrayal of Watson in the Brett series; an intelligent and brave man not the comic relief of the pair.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Very good. I bought a nameplate for a Jeremy Brett Sherlock Holmes kit from Headless Hearseman. I used it for another Jeremy Brett Holmes kit. At 1/6th scale features him in a chair in his "dressing gown", very nice.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Thanks apls! I'm familiar with that kit and congrats on scoring one. I have another Sherlock kit as well a 1/6 scale Basil Rathbone Holmes standing in front of a fireplace. Lotta work to be done on it, I'll get around to it one of these days.


----------



## phantom11 (Jul 12, 2007)

That's pretty cool!! And not a character you'd usually see done up as a figure.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Thanks phantom11! No Holmes hasn't had many kits done of him. I keep hoping for a styrene kit someday.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Isn't there a conversion set for one of the styrene kits?

I seem to remember Tom offering them back around spring time (just before Chiller)


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

There is a conversion set for the MPC/R2 Barnabas Collins kit that has either a Peter Cushing head or a Basil Rathbone one and new hands holding a pipe and a magnifying glass.


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

http://www.bucwheat.com/sl/sher/sher.htm


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Night-Owl said:


> Thanks apls! I'm familiar with that kit and congrats on scoring one. I have another Sherlock kit as well a 1/6 scale Basil Rathbone Holmes standing in front of a fireplace. Lotta work to be done on it, I'll get around to it one of these days.


I bought that kit over twenty years ago and built him in 2012, he also has a Basil Rathbone head as well but he is wearing Jeremy Brett costume, so..., that kit was one of the members of the Island of Misfit Model kits, models I bought years ago and never built. Today, I rarely buy new kits, I want to build these guys that I neglected. Let's hear it for the Headless Hearseman, a godsend, I love nameplates, and I will buy some more from him in the future. I hope someday there is a call for The Exorcist, RoboCop, and Taxi Driver nameplates because it does not make economic scense for him to make them otherwise.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

apls said:


> I hope someday there is a call for The Exorcist, RoboCop, and Taxi Driver nameplates because it does not make economic scense for him to make them otherwise.


You do know, he does custom nameplates also.
http://www.headlesshearseman.com/HHcustomnameplates.html


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

TAY666 said:


> You do know, he does custom nameplates also.
> http://www.headlesshearseman.com/HHcustomnameplates.html


I am aware, but unless I cast and sell them to others, the price for one is too high.


----------



## frankiefreak (Mar 15, 2011)

My very favorite Holmes on film! These Granada productions were spot on, as is the likeness here. I must have one! Great job!


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Thanks FF!


----------



## MGagen (Dec 18, 2001)

Wonderful job on the figure!

The Granada Sherlock Holmes series will never be topped for faithfulness to the source material. I fear we are too far removed from "that age before the world went all awry" to manage anything like it again. The English seem to have lost the ability to adapt their own literature without a heavy dose of post-modern cynicism; and no American production could ever measure up. 

Jeremy Brett and David Burke are my ideal Holmes and Watson.

M.

P.S.: I do enjoy the Cumberbatch series; or did, until the last episode had him commit a premeditated murder...


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Thanks MGagen!


----------



## FrankVilla (Mar 9, 2008)

You never disappoint; My Friend!


----------

